# Panel in laundry room



## lagaceelectric (Mar 25, 2007)

I am wiring a condo project where the GC wants to try and install the ML panels in the laundry room which is actually a 36" x 70" closet. I am pretty sure this would not be a code compliant installation due to the fact that you would have to remove either the washer or dryer to have the required working space. 

Thank You
Scott


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

110.26 and 240.24, 240.24 (D) in particular.

If he demands you put them in the laundry, and the inspector fails it, make sure the GC is going to pay to you change them.


----------



## lagaceelectric (Mar 25, 2007)

I am going to try and have a meet and greet with the inspector and the GC tomorrrow :thumbsup:. So that we can get the ahj's opinion. The problem with that is this particular AHJ does not really even understand the code.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

lagaceelectric said:


> The problem with that is this particular AHJ does not really even understand the code.


 Boy that is a problem.The AHJ would be the Chief Electrical Inspector. The field inspector is just an extension of the AHJ but is not the AHJ.


----------



## lagaceelectric (Mar 25, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Boy that is a problem.The AHJ would be the Chief Electrical Inspector. The field inspector is just an extension of the AHJ but is not the AHJ.


Maybe that is the right idea i will call the state electrical inspector to get clarification. 

In the meantime i would like to get everyones opinion.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

If you have to move equipment to access the panel, then I would say it is not compliant.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

here in nyc we install all the panels in a open common space like hallway n etc nothing with a door incase of a emergency its easy access to get to is this for every where else ?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

lagaceelectric said:


> Maybe that is the right idea i will call the state electrical inspector to get clarification.
> 
> In the meantime i would like to get everyones opinion.


 I'm not sure how it works where you are, but here we would call the local AHJ.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

lagaceelectric said:


> .... You would have to remove either the washer or dryer to have the required working space.



fail


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Our local inspector will not pass a panel behind a washer or dryer.


----------



## lladnek (Oct 8, 2009)

I could be completely wrong, because I did commercial, not residential. But I was always told that there could not be anything below a panel to prevent access to the panel. There was something like if something was in front of the panel it could not be higher than 3'? I dont have the code reference but the panel must be "easily accesible". I defiantly remember that.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Fail.:no:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

no need to meet with anyone. It doesnt meet code requirements you cant do it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

te12co2w said:


> Our local inspector will not pass a panel behind a washer or dryer.


 Not here either.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nope.. our guys even open the panel doors and look inside :laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i wonder if the OP is working off a set of APPROVED drawings ??? :blink:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

paul d. said:


> i wonder if the OP is working off a set of APPROVED drawings ??? :blink:


Plan review may not be a requirement where he is at.


----------

